# Names of the Star Queen



## Confusticated (May 3, 2004)

I like the sound of Elentari and Tintalle best. The Sindarin Elbereth is my least favourite.


----------



## Turgon (May 3, 2004)

Personally I'm really fond of the name Elbereth - when speaking of the Star Queen this is the name I am wont to use. Tintallë and Elentári are sweet sounding, I like them both, unlike Varda which to me lacks music. Gilthoniel is purty, though it sounds a little martial, but when couple with Elbereth it is simply the business.

_O Elbereth! Gilthoniel!_

It rocks no?


----------



## Confusticated (May 3, 2004)

Darn it, Turukano  you crazy Sindarin-liker!

At this point I'd not be surprised to find out you think Golodh and Gelydh sounds better than Noldo and Noldor!


----------



## Inderjit S (May 4, 2004)

My fave is Elentari-like Pamela Anderson with her bikini line waxed off, in a red thong.

I don't like Varda much-too prudish, like Sarah Michelle Gellar in a pink leotard throwing custards pies at rats.


----------



## 33Peregrin (May 6, 2004)

I like the name Elbereth best. Probably because I like to say

Ah Elbereth! Gilthoniel!
O' menel pallan diriel,
le nallon si di'nguruthos.
A Tiro nin! Fanuilas!

I have know idea if that's spelt right, because I only know it by heart.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 3, 2004)

I find _Gilthoniel _the most appealing. Even though none of those names are 'bad', I wouldn't say I am particularly enamoured of _Varda_ and _Elbereth._


----------



## ShootingStar (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't really like the sound of Varda, but I like all the others.


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 28, 2004)

Although one may think my first choice would be my ttf namesake...it is not necessarily so. 

I like Gilthoniel best...and Elantari is also nice as well. Elbereth, I am most partial to only because it is one of the easist of the Star Queen's names to pronounce...and my Elvish is not very good...so I stick to the easiest.

I do not like the name Varda though...it is too hard and authorative and lacks the elvish eloquence that the other names have.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 28, 2004)

I like just Elbereth.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 29, 2004)

Elbereth sounds best to me. I think it´s the most beautiful.


----------

